# Even after dead, can't remove BBA from rocks!



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I assume you bleached it recently. Wait a couple of days.


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

I am puzzled here. A concentrated bleach has always vaporized any algae, on anything I have soaked, never had to scrub anything.
How concentrated are we talking?

Most of my BBA issues have been on plants. I will spray a gluteraldehyde mist on them, (out of water), and keep them out of water for 2 or 3 minutes.
The next day the algae will be red, and 2 or 3 days later it will be gone.
In tank, I have had some on substrate. I will hit that with a syringe of H2O2, and it will be gone in a few days.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I assume you bleached it recently. Wait a couple of days.


yeah i just did it yesterday, you mean leave it soaked in the bleach for a couple more days or just let them dry and the algae will fall off after a few days? thanks


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It will come off on its own if you keep it in the water. Just wait a couple of days.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe I'm dense, but how does failure of auto top off OP mentioned give rise to BBA on rock's?
Agree with soaking in bleach and use a scrub brush to remove, unless rock's are very pourus.
If rock's are pourus,,then trapped organic's is likely cause No?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The decreased water volume and stable CO2 injection means there is more CO2 in the water. This increase in CO2 can cause BBA.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I've dipped plants in bleach to get rid of BBA. It dies off then takes several days to actually detach from the plant. Just give it a few days and it'll come off.


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks guys guess i was just being impatient, will wait.

reply to auto topoff, it set off a chain reaction: Auto topoff fail -> water level decreases -> massive surface movement -> co2 level starts to flex -> all rocks covered with bba (so are some of the plants but i just threw those out).


----------

